# editing IMMO pin code in eeprom dump



## gti69 (Feb 19, 2007)

Hi guys,

I have a slight problem - thats a long story but to cut it short here is my current situation

I had a VPI unit replaced on the passat 1.9tdi (2001) and coded with pin code 4404. I know that the previous correct code for the ECU was 2361. I have a memory dump of the new VPI - how do I edit it and change the pin code from 4404 to 2361 so I can upload the new eeprom to the VPI?

Any help muchly apprecieated. I need to have this car started! 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/cars/Immo3-ecu-swapping.html


----------



## gti69 (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks for the link but I guess this is for immo 3- I believe I have immo 2


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

Immo 2 don't have SKC in ECU.
What did you replace , instrument cluster or engine ECU?


----------



## gti69 (Feb 19, 2007)

authorised vw garage replaced the VPI - part of the dials that is basically immobiliser??

ok the story was: my friend was trying to program another key on the car using vagtacho but accidentally damaged the eeprom

car was taken to the authorised garage with both keys (one old one and used one bought on ebay)

we didnt tell them that the eeprom was broken - but they have run the diagnosis and replaced the VPI unit? whatever it is called thats what they said -it is a part of the clocks cluster. after replacing it they couldnt code it and said that the ecu is broken.... but I do not think so.

now the car wont start as it comes up with immo initial. message and engine workshop

i have saved the current eeprom and as far as I can see the pin is different to the one before...


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

You need to post auto scan over here with VCDS ,so I can look what immo you have.
They probably replace Instrument cluster, as the immobilizer is part of the cluster.


----------



## zeroboy (Sep 3, 2005)

Eeprom editing is outside the abilities/ intent of VCDS- therefore off limits in this forum.
But before they lock this, if you have the ability/ knowledge to edit/write the eeprom then check the part# of your cluster and try and match it here- a whole selection of them you might get one to work. 01' Passat had immo over there? Probably. 
http://vagdashcom.de/html/tachodumps.html
Reading the SKC w/ vagtacho and programming keys w/ VCDS is pretty straight -forward if get that far.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

gti69,

This is the VAG-COM forum sponsored by Ross-Tech and we provide assistance for customers using VCDS (VAG-COM Diagnostic System) Products.

Read This Before Posting! FAQ & Rules for the VAG-COM forum


It seems as if you are not using a VCDS product, rather inquiring about eeprom dumps which are not within the scope of VCDS or this forum. You can post the Auto-Scan in a new thread if you need assistance determining which Immo. system you car uses.

Auto Scan Screen


----------



## Gozer The Destructor (May 10, 2004)

This thread is closed.


----------

